# P & O to Bilbao Can I use Fridge?



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Is there any option to plug to mains on P & O Portsmouth to Bilbao? I assume we can't use gas. I know there was some debate re this in earlier thread but I can't trace. Is best option simply to pick up perishables at the other end. 
I'd be grateful for advice as we havent used this route before.
Brendan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brendan;

No, theres no plug in option with p&o and using the fridge on gas is prohibited.

Try freezing a plastic bottle of water before you go and leave that in the fridge for the crossing, should keep things cool enough.

pete.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

A domestic fridge will keep cool for upto 24 hours if the door is not opened and closed in the event of a power failure etc.

If it is just butter and so on in your fridge, follow the advice above the a frozen bottle etc

Russell


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Fridge*

Many thanks, plastic bottles sound an excellent suggestion, will avoid frozen food .
Brendan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Brendan

Cooler bag / freezer packs?

Also useful for keeping your white wine or beer cool on a walk.

Duadua


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

buy when you get there, much better option

8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you do use a plastic bottle full of water DON'T fill it full to the top. If you do it will split the bottle when it freezes and you'll only know about this as it defrosts on the journey and leaves a pool on your carpet.

If you go to your local Poundshop you can buy bags of little lurid coloured shapes full of gel, like mini- freezer blocks. These are intended for putting in your drinks instead of ice cubes. They are very useful for keeping things cold as they mould to the shape of the bottle or whatever. Handy on the back of the bike for cycling home with the shopping. They don't melt and mess your carpet like ice cubes either !

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We got on the Bilbao ferry last week at 3pm Thursday and got off 9am Saturday. Everything switched off, we left the freezer full and loads in the fridge, no problem, everything frozen and fridge stuff fine.

But why would you want to take food to Spain ?


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*fridge*

Good point billym ( although you seem to have brought some frozen and chilled food in your fridge?) 
Someone once mentioned to me that they stuffed grass clippings in a plastic bag to fill up any vacant space in a disconnected fridge, I understand the theory but not sure I want to put it to the test.
Brendan


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We recently attended the NEC show and bought an item called CHILLERZ, they stated that these sheets stay frozen for days, you can visit the website on www.techni-ice.co.uk.

We haven't tried them yet, but are going to next month to keep our bacon frozen whilst on the Santander crossing, I can't cope with the Spanish bacon, so for me it's a must to take some with us.

I hope this helps

cavaqueen


----------

